# My evergrowing but still pretty modest collection



## LeeleeBell (Jun 23, 2009)

*Updates 6/28/09*

Newest MAC e/s: Retrospeck (from store) and Blue Flame (from CCO), also just bought Plum Dressing e/s (not pictured)

Newest Lipstick and liner: Nyx lipliner/jumbo pencil, and MAC "Mellow Mood"
MAC Creme Color Base "Fresh Morning": Bought via a seller here on Specktra (love it)
Artifact Paint Pot
And some new brushes I talked about/raved about here 
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f188/w...ml#post1689801

Here are the pictures:



































Update 7/13/09:






2 Sleek Palettes (Original -Left- and Jewels -Right-), Aveda "Apricot Glow" blush (in between the two palettes, at top), Milani lipgloss "Summer baby", Paula Dorf lippie in "Mermaid", 

Milani e/s (a champagne w/ glitter...the name came off the packaging), Milani glimmer stripes all over color in #10 Berry glimmer, an UD 24/7 pencil in "Zero" and Milani double sided black magic eyeliner/eye glimmer in "teal".

*Update 7/24/09*

I got my 217, yay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I decided to copy Sephora in displaying/storing my brushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














*Update 8/1/09* 
My Illamasqua, ULTA and Sigma items finally came! I also purchased Stila "Kitten" e/s (LOVE it!) "X" e/s from UD, and Cargo beachblush in "Cable Beach". Not pictured is the Glamour Check e/s I bought from a CCO..






*Update 8/9/09*

Illamasqua lipstick in Drench
Stella perfume (Stella McCartney)
Nyx lip pencils: Hera, Bloom, Beige
Nyx Lipsticks: Violet Ray, Pandora, Ceto
MAC lipgelee Moonstone






*8/11/09 Victoria's Secret Haul and 8/12 Nyx & Haull!!*

Royalty and 24k eyeshadows, Sunspell bronzer/highlighter trio









*8/12/09* Gardenia l/s- Nyx, Sparkling Copper l/s - Nyx, French Kiss l/g - NYX, Cotton Candy e/s - NYX, Orgasm Blush- Nars






*9/7/09 Haul*

Lorac e/s "Green Room"...OMG, The pigmentation and quality of this eyeshadow...can't say enough about it, and this is exactly the dark green semi metallic (almost teal...but definitely more green) I was looking for. It's gorgeeeous! I am in lurve with it lol.

MUFE Aqua eyes e/l and Smoky Lash mascara 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOVE them both. Perfect mascara, and the e/l actually coats my waterline...thats a biggie to me. UD 24/7 wouldn't do that.

Victoria's Secret eyeshadow in Sandstorm...the perfect peachy light bronze e/s (from the Christian Siriano collection), and also a concealer from VS + a body lotion

MAC e/s in Nocturnelle.

Clinique moisturizer






*9/21/09*: * Latest haulage...*

MAC Lipsticks  Viva Glam IV, MAC Red, Bombshell and Hipster
MAC MSF's Perfect Topping and Petticoat
MAC Spiced Chocolate quad
MAC pigment samples- Melon, Heritage Rouge and Grape
MAC 165 brush
ELF studio brush/kabuku
ELF lipshaper pencil
Eco tools smudge brush
Duwop reverse lip liner
Wet N Wild cream/gel liner in Eggplant
Stila smoky eye/bronze talking palette
Stila Irma La Douce e/s

And a couple of things I never posted pics of:
Estee Lauder Vintage violet eye shadow cream (I use it like a paint pot)
MAC Perfect Cheek blush


----------



## Strawberrymold (Jun 23, 2009)

Not bad. You've got some good stuff girl!


----------



## Ziya (Jun 23, 2009)

Very nice!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the eye candy, when you get a chance can I get some names for the lippies? they're so lovely!


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The lippies...I will do the back row and a few other items...Let me know if you're curious about anything else. Some of these lipsticks are lancome ones that I got as gwp...(though I did purchase some of the lancome ones below too). A lot of these I have had forever and a day lol and they haven't gone bad...I will put an asterisk (*) next to the most recent purchases (within the last 4 months or so)...

Back row (standing up) l-r

*Mac "Craving" 
Estee Lauder "electrified"
*Trucco "Honesty"
*Estee Lauder "Pink Parfait" (bought it recently at a CCO...not sure if its still in stores)
*Trucco "Courtly"
*Bare Escentuals "Red Delicious"
Lancome "Rose Defile"
Lancome "The New Pink"
*Sephora Brand "Lip Star Attitude"? Might just be "Attitude" (it's a lot lighter/brighter than in the picture)
Elizabeth Arden "Lush Red"
*Lancome "Rosebud" 
*The Body Shop #14
Lancome "Rose Crystal"
Lancome "Camisole"
Lancome "Ooh La la" (similar to my favorite lancome lippie, damsel, not pictured)
Almay "Sugar"
Clinique "Rasberry Glace"
MAC "O"
*L'Oreal  "Fairest Nude"
and probably my oldest lipstick Clinique "Pink Chocolate"

The two large lipglosses you see in the front are my favorite for lipglosses. They are by Bare Escentuals
"Vanessa" (purply burgundy red) and "Gabby" (more of a neutral reddish brown)

Also toward the front on the right side
MAC Lipglass "Prr"
Benefit lip pencil in the color "Hey Sailor" (my favorite lip pencil...can use it as a lipstick)
Sonia Kashuk lip pencil  in pinky nude next to that


----------



## frocher (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice collection, I love the colors of the lippies.


----------



## n_c (Jun 23, 2009)

Niiice!


----------



## Hilly (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice pallets!


----------



## LivestrongH2 (Jun 23, 2009)

lookin' good!


----------



## VintageAqua (Jun 23, 2009)

Great variety!


----------



## hawaii02 (Jun 23, 2009)

Craving was the first place my eyes went. Thanks for posting!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 24, 2009)

wow, i love ur collection.. all the stuff is awsome


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jun 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaii02* 

 
_Craving was the first place my eyes went. Thanks for posting!_

 
I got that thanks to B2M...totally love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's so pretty and versatile


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jun 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SiCiLyGiRl* 

 
_wow, i love ur collection.. all the stuff is awsome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thank you for saying that (and thanks to everyone else who said that too). I have been goin a little too crazy collecting lately and need to stop for a while lol...I am glad I took these pictures to remind myself of what I have


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jun 29, 2009)

I just updated the original post with my newest stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  I had a fun trip to a CCO today


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 29, 2009)

This is a great collection!


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jul 14, 2009)

I updated again today...it just keeps growinnnng lol. I am gonna be in some major trouble if/when Illamasqua comes here via sephora. Eek.


----------



## yodagirl (Jul 14, 2009)

Awesome collection!


----------



## nursee81 (Jul 14, 2009)

Very nice collection.


----------



## FemmeFabb (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow. Very nice collection. Is that shadow palette the coastal scents regular 88 shadow or the shimmer palette?


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jul 14, 2009)

It's the regular/matte 88 palette...but I got it on ebay not coastal scents


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jul 25, 2009)

I updated cuz I finally got the MAC 217, and decided to display/store my brushes the way Sephora does...


----------



## hawaii02 (Jul 25, 2009)

You have a great collection!!


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: Updated! My evergrowing but still pretty modest collection*

Wow u have a fantastic collection!!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 25, 2009)

very nice! i like your brush holder


----------



## LeeleeBell (Aug 1, 2009)

Just updated


----------



## JennXOXO (Aug 3, 2009)

Wow, great collection!


----------



## LeeleeBell (Aug 6, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## LeeleeBell (Aug 10, 2009)

Updated after an unexpected haul today


----------



## VAQTPIE (Aug 10, 2009)

Very nice collection.


----------



## LeeleeBell (Aug 13, 2009)

Updated after a lot of haulage the past two days..


----------



## LeeleeBell (Sep 7, 2009)

More haulage today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not pictured...MAC Petticoat and The Perfect Cheek which I got earlier in the week


----------



## LeeleeBell (Sep 21, 2009)

I updated again


----------



## Ode to Joy (Sep 22, 2009)

Can you please tell me what is the quad in the frist pic on the right (with the green, white, taupe, black)?


----------



## LeeleeBell (Sep 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ode to Joy* 

 
_Can you please tell me what is the quad in the frist pic on the right (with the green, white, taupe, black)?_

 
Hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I made that quad by depotting MAC shadows and one CS e/s...The colors are CS white, MAC Shimmermoss (the green), MAC Silver Ring (the gray), and MAC Nehru (dark blue)


----------

